
Eric Schmidt on How to Build a Better Web - pgodzin
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/07/opinion/eric-schmidt-on-how-to-build-a-better-web.html
======
Terretta
Like 'spell checkers' for bad thoughts? Who decides what's misspelled?

